# HO axle lengths



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

in wandering the net, i have found various axle lengths for rolling stock. from the low end at 1.000 inches to the long end at 1.040 ... there actually isn't much difference, and a truck that is really tight with long axle lengths can easily be made just a bit wider / longer with a quick spin of a truck tuner [if you have one] .. and a 'wide' truck with a short axle isn't really a sloppy fit either ..
o in most cases, it really doesn't matter ...


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I tried the 'forced method' once many years ago and probably did it wrong or insufficiently. I was unhappy with the result by the time I moved on. But if the end caps can stand the increased depth, and the inner cone profile is the same, I don't see (still) why it shouldn't work.


----------

